# Ways to make vpn connection faster



## kaan_fu

Hello there folks :=D

I just made an VPN connection using basic XP VPN server & client. I m trying to watch some movies that are shared on the server, however the vpn speed isn't so good to be able to watch clips as smoothly as in youtube. Is there anyway to make vpn server go faster?


----------



## AdmnPower

Well, thats difficult to say, when you connect to the VPN you are no longer using your local internet connection. For security reasons you are using the internet connection at the remote location. So if you think about it it has to first realize you want to get the content from youtube then download it from youtube in then redirect it back to you somewhere out on the internet. So it's a rather inefficient way to browse the internet.


----------



## kaan_fu

My server machine has internet connection with dl 500 kb/s and up 500kb/s. However for some reason when checking .AVI files. Some can be watched normally and some files just lag. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## AdmnPower

It might actually be your server. Streaming can sometimes be very processor intensive, depending on how the files are encoded. Have you noticed perhaps one type streaming better than another... like a .AVI files with DivX vs a straight up .AVI file?


----------

